# Why are they so expensive?



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

Why are the r8s so expensive... i thought they were going to be under 150k. base is supposedly like 110k.
http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/audi_r8.asp


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (Gberg888GLI)*

So people like you can't afford them. JK. Really. I paid MSRP for mine. Out the door with all the Carbon Fiber parts I added it was 134k and that included radar/laser jammers front and rear, 3M film on everything, and IPOD integration. The inflated prices you see are because there are a lot of douchebag dealers out there trying to get a market adjustment. Their theory is one of "whatever the market will allow." Anyone who bites and pays way over will be sorry later down the road.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

so i could get one for 134 if actually went to the dealer... i was just looking online...


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (Gberg888GLI)*

If you went to Danbury Audi in CT you could get an R8 with R-Tronic and full CF engine bay, sideblades, Full leather interior, CF Interior trim for $134k, but you won't get one for two years. You want one tomorrow? Pay one of the dealers that are charging 65k over sticker.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

ill just take a v12TDI one instead.... whats the base on that looking like?


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (Gberg888GLI)*

You should go to your dealer tell them you want the V12 and put a deposit on it. They won't tell you how much cuz it hasn't been announced. Thats how I got my R8 ( the first in the US). Can't worry about how much its gonna be. Just pull the trigger, otherwise you will just be in the same position when they announce it. The people who are driving these things didn't wait to find out if the magazines liked the car before they ordered one. Early bird my friend.







The V12 is going to be close to 200k.


----------



## agisd (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

What do you think about (used) R8 prices next year? How the depreciation will be?
Given that it is still an Audi will it take the usual hit?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (agisd)*

I think that as long as the new cars are commanding a 50k+ premium over MSRP, you won't see any drop in "used" prices. Even a car with 10-15k miles will probably command full sticker...


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (OEMpl.us)*

I'm counting on it. I will have driven my car for a year for free when I trade it in for the V10.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

dont count on the V12 going into production, i think they should do it but its unlikely.
also what confirms yours was the first R8 in the country? did you call every dealership and ask? just wondering cause cars slip through public cracks all the time.


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (ProjectA3)*

Audi of North America held all of the first "customer" deliveries until September 8th except three cars, for press reasons. One in Miami, mine in NY and one in LA. I picked mine up at 7:30 AM EST. Timezones baby...timezones. Not that it matters. There were other cars in the states, but none that had been delivered to a normal customer through the order process. 


_Modified by GR8 Ghost at 3:56 AM 1/25/2008_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

cool was just wondering
also to let you know you do not have an A8 W12 you have an A8*L* W12, they dont make the W12 in the short wheel base


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (ProjectA3)*

pfffft


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Andre:
You are soooo.... right about this A3 salesman... as well as all your advice and claims. As you know, I say this only after having checked you and the Danbury dealer out thoroughly. Is this loser trying to diss you because you did not note that your 12 cylinder A8 is long wheelbase?
If McCauley were to look at your well appreciated photos carefully, he would see that during the TDI at the dealer, September 4th and the time EST are clearly visible. I know that this wannabe would never be employed by you or me.
Please see my post on is offer of the "used" R8 he offered.
My car has been built and should soon be on its way here, I am happy to say. Like yourself, I am paying MSRP and loyally purchase my dealer's other marques.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (R8ordered)*

i just have to laugh at both of ya, i could pop the ego with a pin


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (ProjectA3)*








What causes someone to think they are always right? Ego. Look in the mirror. What do you see? 



_Modified by GR8 Ghost at 3:26 PM 1/26/2008_


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (ProjectA3)*

Wonder what Roger would have to say about one of his salesman making beef with top-end clients on the internet for no particular reason at all? Shouldn't you be selling cars, not reducing your client base by typing "funnny" things into the "internets"


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (floormat)*

Maybe we should find out what Roger thinks...


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

GR8 ghost,
Mine was aimed at Project A3, just comes out after yours on these forums.


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (floormat)*

Here is what a dealership told me here in MD.
******, my name is Timothy Kelley, and I will be assisting you with your Questions on the Audi R8. As of today the 24th of December, 2007, we have 10 deposits in house for the R8. At the current rate of production, if you put a deposit down today you would receive your car approximately 2014. We have requested to become the official R8 dealer for the mid atlantic region, currently we are a service point for the R8 which allocates Audi of Hunt Valley 1 R8 vehicle every 12 to 16 months. We will know in late January if our allocation is going to be increased to 1 car every 6 months. If you are willing to wait, and the R8 is worth the wait,I will be happy to secure a spot for you. You can reach me at one of the numbers below or just respond to this e-mail. Thank you for your interest in the Audi R8. TLK
Tim *****
Valley Motors Internet Sales Manager
Maiin line 410-666-7777
Cell 443-803-2777
Fax 443-689-9058
t*****@valleymotors.com 
..


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (Gunjr)*

They aren't even qualified to sell the damn thing. So incredibly lame. They shouldn't even be corresponding with people about it. Its like a feeding frenzy. All those sleazy dealerships that were doing business their way instead of Audi's are now scrambling to get qualified. Good luck with that.


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8 Ghost* »_They aren't even qualified to sell the damn thing. So incredibly lame. They shouldn't even be corresponding with people about it. Its like a feeding frenzy. All those sleazy dealerships that were doing business their way instead of Audi's are now scrambling to get qualified. Good luck with that.
 Without having to ask a saleman (who will lie), how can I find out if the dealership is "qualified"?


----------



## rxbg (Aug 2, 2004)

call audi.
3 types of dealers.
1- full service- sell and service (get 3-? cars per year depending upon prior hx, list number)
2- service only- service only but have a right to 1 -2 cars per year.
3. nothing. nada. zip. zilch.
dealers can increase in standing depending upon lots of things.
hope this helps


----------



## rdep112 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8 Ghost* »_ GR8 Ghost
2008 Audi R8
2008 Audi RS4 (March Delivery)
2005 Audi A8 W12
2006 Mercedes E500 4 Matic
2008 Ford F350 Super Duty
1950 International L120

what do you do and how do can i start doing it?


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_I think that as long as the new cars are commanding a 50k+ premium over MSRP, you won't see any drop in "used" prices. Even a car with 10-15k miles will probably command full sticker...

Just like the RS-4. It's not a 2.0t, totally different buyers.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (floormat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floormat* »_Wonder what Roger would have to say about one of his salesman making beef with top-end clients on the internet for no particular reason at all? Shouldn't you be selling cars, not reducing your client base by typing "funnny" things into the "internets"









if they were top notch high-end clients why would they go taking public stabs at "lowly" cars sales men who are just trying to make a living like everyone else? doesn't make sense to me. I attacked no one on this forum but many of you have attacked the sales people that are true enthusiasts of this product and this forum. You wouldnt own your cars if there wasn't a trained Audi salesperson to sell it to you. the holier-than-thou attitude of these certain high-end clientele over the "internets" is quite disturbing.


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 5:06 PM 2/7/2008_


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (ProjectA3)*

Thread forwarded to [email protected]


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (floormat)*

LUCKY ME!!
"R8 ordered" became "R8 delivered" yesterday, February 9, 2008.
Seems cars arrive at dealers about the 4th of the month and are delivered about 4 days later.
Dealer did not charge one penny over list and had to remind me that I had a $5k check coming to me for the deposit I had given his former sales manager on October 1, 2006. I had forgotten that and had already wired Fed funds for the full amount into the dealership account on notice that the car had arrived, his message on my voice mail being simply: " The Eagle has landed".
Are you the Utah customer whose car also arrived but was snowbound, as your pictures demonstrated so very well?
I guess we Audi loyalists who had a first order but were not celebrities are finally getting our cars.
Mine seems the opposite of yours in certain areas in that it is R-matic and yours is stick, yours is a light color with a contrasting side blade, while mine is Black, Black and Black.
Put only the mileage from the dealer on yesterday, it having 44 miles on actually delivery into my possession.
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. As the song says:"It's later than you think"
Today is sunny and mild and I will take it out, first with my wife, whose heavy foot will test more limits than I would dare and then with my best friend after he finishes work at his restaurant.
Both wife and friend are, and have been Audi enthusiasts and owners through several cycles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Finally got mine Andre.
Like yourself, dealer did not charge one penny over list.
Danbury deserves earlier cars and a larger allotment.
The car is everything you said it was.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Andre:
You are doing Roger Penske a favor to have sent him this thread. I know he will appreciate it when it is called to the attention of this very, very busy and successful man.
Penske has always been know as a straight up guy and prizes his personal credibility highly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Andre:
I think one sees also: Hubris, Hubris, Hubris.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (R8ordered)*

R8 Delivered! Great!
I'm picking mine up tomorrow and headed straight for a 800 mile roundtrip from Park City UT to Vail CO. should give me some nice break-in miles! I went with the Suzuka gray color after buying my Q7, I just fell in love with the color.
Have fun with the new toy.


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8 Ghost* »_Thread forwarded to [email protected]

Its obvious you made your money the same way as most the people that can afford one of these cars....being a d.i.c.k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (turbo1eightG)*

yup...I guess so. Life has repercussions...if a loudmouth salesman wants to trade on his credibility, then so be it. Read the whole thread first. That includes all the words. If you want to come to the aid of this poor slighted Audi salesman, go buy his $180,000 used R8. Oh wait...you are 22. Whoops. There I go being a d.i.c.k. again. God someone put a bullet in this thread. Put it out of its misery.












_Modified by GR8 Ghost at 5:17 PM 2/19/2008_


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8 Ghost* »_yup...I guess so. Life has repercussions...if a loudmouth salesman wants to trade on his credibility, then so be it. Read the whole thread first. That includes all the words. If you want to come to the aid of this poor slighted Audi salesman, go buy his $180,000 used R8. Oh wait...you are 22. Whoops. There I go being a d.i.c.k. again. God someone put a bullet in this thread. Put it out of its misery.









_Modified by GR8 Ghost at 5:17 PM 2/19/2008_

Yep, and I did read the whole thread. It all started when he said you guys have big ego's....do you not? And yes I am 22 and no I can't quite afford a $180K car, but I can at least have some respect and desencey for other people. Not try and get them punished by their boss just because I can








What happened to this forum being for enthusiast? Its like a "who's got a bigger wang contest", you guys suck. 


_Modified by turbo1eightG at 3:50 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## GR8 Ghost (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (turbo1eightG)*









Yup we suck. But we suck while driving the Audi R8.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (turbo1eightG)*

Turbo:
I hate to disabuse you of your bias, but the guys who buy the R8 have worked long and hard to achieve this. The Ghost is about twice your age and I am four times your age.
Neither one of us paid a dime over list and waited patiently after having placed a "first order" a long time in advance.
It's true that some wealthy SoCal Ferrari owners paid exorbitant markups. They are the "ego *****" not the Audi loyalists who placed an order and waited their turn.
Has it ever occurred to you that your generation has been spoiled by IGS, namely "Instant Gratification Syndrome"? As time passes you will see that Life just doesn't work that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (R8ordered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R8ordered* »_Turbo:
I hate to disabuse you of your bias, but the guys who buy the R8 have worked long and hard to achieve this. The Ghost is about twice your age and I am four times your age.
Neither one of us paid a dime over list and waited patiently after having placed a "first order" a long time in advance.
It's true that some wealthy SoCal Ferrari owners paid exorbitant markups. They are the "ego *****" not the Audi loyalists who placed an order and waited their turn.
Has it ever occurred to you that your generation has been spoiled by IGS, namely "Instant Gratification Syndrome"? As time passes you will see that Life just doesn't work that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats cool, and I do understand. There are a lot of people that work hard for the things they have. But my problem was that you were willing to put down someone who is trying to do the same thing with the Audi dealership by contacting his supervisor to b!+ch about how he made a smart as$ remark on some forum. That just kinda rubbed me the wrong way. You're right and I don't know you. But you don't know me either, and age has nothing to do with it. Its common sense. You dont act like a dick to somebody and try and to ruin someones life just because you can.


----------



## 2ndvw (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Thread forwarded to [email protected]

GR8 Ghost
2008 Audi R8
2008 Audi RS4 (March Delivery)
2005 Audi A8 W12
2006 Mercedes E500 4 Matic
2008 Ford F350 Super Duty
1950 International L120
HOW SMALL IS YOUR ****! TRYING TO PUSH PEOPLE AROUND CUZ YOU GOT SOME CASH, I GOT A' LIL CASH, I'M WAY YOUNGER THAN YOU, & MORE RESPECTFUL TO OTHERS. IT'S SAD I DRIVE F**KERS LIKE YOU AROUND ALL DAY, AND THOSE PEOPLE LIKE ME CUZ I'M HONEST AND DON'T TREAT THEM AS IF THEY ARE MY MEAL TICKET! YOU DON'T BURY PEOPLE FOR BEING HONEST. SO, YOU REALLY ARE A POOR, POOR MAN! DESPITE ALL THOSE NICE RIDES. WANT TO HIRE ME?


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Andre:
I always enjoy your insights. You do have your finger on the present day pulse and I learn much from you. However, I also admire your adherence to old fashioned values such as honesty and integrity.
Also, you always exhibit great taste in many areas, where to live and raise your family, the choice of SOHO for your studio and your automotive choices. Which vehicle is the best I have often been asked by friends. Your answer would obviously be the same as mine, namely for what purpose and how it will be used is a necessary qualifier before one could answer.
Keep writing and sending us pictures. What you provide is always stimulating even if others may differ with you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Tell people what they want to hear, then do what you want. People with Ego's just dont like hearing what they dont want to hear.
New age will always meet old fashion with an iron fist. We the youth make our money faster and at a younger age than those who have spent a decent amount of life or years for the "lifestyles of the rich and famous" We have the ideas, the creativity, and the spontaneity, and the go big or try again attitude that allows us to purchase or do something the older have waited their lives to obtain or do. So insulting/criticizing someone for how they choose to make their "success" shows that the person insulting/criticizing has the ego.
Im 19, and i have a very successful company that i run online which is putting me thru university w/o the help of my parents and allowing me to buy the "lifestyles of the rich and famous".
Im not trying to bust anyone's bubble, and yes each man stands tall in his/her own success but saying that because we are young we cant afford certain things is changing...and at a rate unprecedented. Just because we're young doesnt mean we HAVE to endure the hardships of success or "earn it with time" like many others did...again the whole instant gratification.








This common theory applies to Firms, or large companies where the young guy comes in with certain creds and the older more established guy gets a chip on his shoulder in fear of being replaced by new, fresh and younger ideas. Many have even witnessed this for themselves....seeing changes in a company they've been with for X amount of years obtain a fresh "new" vision...the whole out with the old in with the new mantra.
Look at our generations' celebs you say? They have nothing better to do than go party, take photos, make front page even tho Darfur has problems, go shopping and spend money. Well thats all success in one way or another. Lindsay Lohan is a young actress that commands some 6million per film, thats success. Paris Hilton? Yes her father has money and she's not your raggs to riches story, but she herself has made her own money be it taking pictures, getting paid to show up at a club...or releasing a book or w/e... thats still success.
To the whole R8 issue, If you have the money and you really really want the car immediately then you'll pay the extra cash. You wanted it, you wanted it now so you bought it. Either way if you have money to buy this car im pretty sure your not worried about the re-sale value it'll have once something better shows up. Its not the most exotic of exotic cars anyway. Now worrying about the re-sale value on something upwards of $500,000 is understandable, but then again the same principle applies, you can afford to have a half a million dollar car so your really not going to be too worried about it.







-Instant Gratification of having the coolest toy before someone else will get it...no thats not Instant Grat, thats having an identity or individualism.
Times have changed, money has changed, yes we are the "instant gratification", "Playstation", "internet"and "technology age" but like many people know, success comes in all forms and in all colours its just not everyone has to pay the time for it or do it in a way that certain people deem acceptable. Youtube is a great example to use. 
You can sing? have a talent? show something neat? A simple 5min video on a site millions of people see each day has "discovered" many people and has catapulted their lives into something that the more older crowd would despise or hate. (That New artist Sara Bareilles "Love song" started with an idea. She put a song she created on the site for all to see, hoped they would like the song and within a short period of time she's been signed, and shes making millions...simply from a 4min and 24 sec video she and her friends shot in her appt. and an idea.
In fact the very idea of youtube is an undeniable success. It started with two young guys who had the idea of why cant we both make a site where people can submit their own videos and blog and just be themselves infront of anyone and everyone. Well it was a hit and Google bought it from the guys at a (low ball price) of 1.2billion dollars. Myspace sold for 3.1 billion along with the photobucket deal and facebook sold for 1.1billion etc. These companies are multi billion dollar networking sites that have discovered up and coming celebs, bands, businesses and people. Google is fighting back keeping the company called News Corp from owning the user networking/video sharing/photo sharing market with that 1.2billion dollar purchase of youtube. but i digress
We're at the dawn of a new era where anyone can make millions from a simple idea using the technology of today and tomorrow, all of which wasnt possible 30 years ago...so that whole old fashion work ethic is why some people arent living life to the fullest. (i take that personally b/c i myself hated working even tho my old and first job was part time. Work just isnt for me so instead of being broke i went with an idea i had and its done and still is doing me well.)
Make your success the way you want to and dont pay any attention to the person who criticizes that idea of success...because when it all comes down to it, they're prolly jealous they didnt think of it themselves.









_Modified by IslandRidin~ at 12:41 AM 3-2-2008_


_Modified by IslandRidin~ at 12:54 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## skrib (Oct 16, 2007)

couldn't agree with you more. I wanted to make the point but, you hit every angle. I hate when people dont take you seriously because your younger. Never understood it. Regardless what online business is it that you own, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

I went out on a limb and decided to host 30% of youtube videos and files on my servers. They needed space for cheap, and since i was basically charging less than others i did fine, but not great. Then Google bought youtube and since they wanted a seamless transition keeping all user media i was payed a hefty sum to release my servers to their Google servers. The money i got, i used it to buy google shares...anticipating the increase in price b/c of the youtube addition.
Other than that my father worked for Audi and he had roughly 70 shares in stock which he gave to me when i was 12. That was 2000 and the stock then was worth 60.12, today its worth 540.00 Closing.
Live off the interest, and rinse and repeat. Im what some people call an "E-entrepreneur". I have my hands in many other things...like right now im getting a very popular game site going.


----------



## skrib (Oct 16, 2007)

Good for you man. Seems like you definitely know how to play the game. My resume definitely isn't as interesting. To be completely honest, im 21, just in college right now earning a degree in information systems (IT). I ordered an S5 back in october (still waiting). When I walked in and started talking S5's, they didn't take me all that seriously to be completely honest which I can only blame on my age. Like you said though, the world is changing and its not like the old days. I think that needs to be respected a bit more.


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea, the world is changing being rich doesnt only belong to Heirs, or stock brokers, or businessman who crunch numbers. 30 years ago many of these multi billion dollar and million dollar businesses or companies couldn't happen. But today its different.
Some of the older people have adjusted to the changing times and hopped on the E-success band wagon, however some just dont and never will. 
This world belongs to us... the young.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (IslandRidin~) Envy you, I think not.*

I am thrilled that all of you youngsters have the opportunity and luxury to be so successful so readily and easily in a modern world, at peace at home, (thanks to Einstein, Oppenheimer and Edward Teller), enjoying the greatest opportunities and prosperity the world has ever seen. However, although the Tom Brokaws of the Boomer generation, in patronizing fashion, called us the "Greatest Generation", even he, I believe, considers us old fuddy duddies. One can only hope that your generation does not. Although we have not come to expect it. None of us ever felt we were heroes or cursed. We felt that we had benefited enormously from the experiences thrust upon us.

Unfortunately, or fortunately, my generation was fighting WWII in Europe and the Pacific theater at your age. My class, the class of 1940 at Columbia College, lost more members than any previous class at Columbia. Those of us who survived counted our blessings, feeling that better men than we had not. Today, Columbia won't even permit a recruiting station on campus. I gained early College acceptance at age 14, and between a student job at 50 cents an hour and being a paid assistant to Prof. Arthur Burns, I squeaked through. My student loan for my senior year was $200 and I needed my parents to co-sign it because I was under age. Having completed College and one year of Law School, I volunteered. I was fortunate to be chosen to serve in the OSS, gathering evidence for the Nuremburg trials, rather than having to be a grunt. That included film evidence of the atrocities in the Camps which the Nazis themselves had photographed. 
My father, an immigrant from Austria as a child, earned 5 degrees, going to school at night. He taught at Cooper Union where he had been a student, before he achieved two law degrees. In the depression, we lost our home because he could not meet payments to HOLC, the government agency which had taken over mortgages from the failed banks; because we could no longer meet the payments of $90 per month. He could not get a job for even $50 per week. There were none. Unemployment was as high as 25% of the work force.
A neighbor, E.Y. Harburg, a failed business man, turned to song writing, and he penned "Brother Can You Spare a Dime". It was an instant hit. He went on from there to do Broadway shows and Hollywood films. You probably are familiar with his most famous Lyric "Somewhere over the Rainbow". He would lend his home in Beverly Hills to GI's on leave.
I have been busy in the practice of the Law now for 60 years and continue to be active . My son is a Neuro-Oncologist, a Professor at NYU Medical School and the Chief of pain management at the VA Hospital in New York. My daughter is a Special Ed teacher in Seattle. They were never taught to see making it rich at a young age as their objective. My life has been full and rich and I feel very blessed. Do you find that you and your friends feel likewise, or are they always seeking more and never feeling filled? (By the way, since I love cigars, I acquired the former Macanudo factory in Kingston, Jamaica some years ago). I always did what I loved so it never felt like work. 
I envy no man. I believe in wearing bespoke clothing with the labels and initials on the inside, not the outside. I owned coach built Rolls and Bentleys for many years, the last being a Continental R Coupe, much like today's Brooklands. My present Continental GT is a dark and unobtrusive color and is clearly superior to anything the English ever built. My R8 is Black/Black/Black. Why pimp a vehicle out? Perhaps to stupify the peasants or be a hero at the gas pump? To me the vehicles speak for themselves. 
I have enjoyed Greenwich Village, the Hamptons and Santa Fe at their very best. I have a wife who never complains when I acquire another car. Her only request is that I get the very best, because she knows I will end up there if I settle initially for less. That's tough to beat guys. 
I am sure that my values and habits are considered outmoded and passe by young persons. And they are. They have served me well, but probably don't work today. On the other hand, I don't see a lot of truly happy young people around me. Your suicide rate and cases of depression are reported to be at record highs. At the slightest bump in the road I hear complaints that "the sky is falling".
I fear young Americans have reached a point where they buy coveted possessions just so they can throw them away.
Enough of the preaching by me. Just thought a little bit of history might be interesting if you had not yet been exposed to it.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*

Andre:
I always enjoy your posts.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skrib (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (R8ordered)*

sounds to me like you took care of things when you were younger and now your an old time baller


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Exactly, He did what he needed to do at a young age, and got rich when older.
R8Ordered- your very accomplished, and you have seen much...im still young so i have the money, now i need to live life and see all that i can...ive been traveling the world i have so much to see.
That bit about our generations suicide rate is true, but then again (no pun intended) Some have to die, whether some die fighting wars, or some kill themselves not everyone makes it.
The future for us is going to be awesome, with technology advancing quicker than Moore's law predicted, sooner or later dying wont be a problem anymore, neither will living on earth. Robotic enhancements and vast cities on Mars and the moon...one can only imagine


----------



## rxbg (Aug 2, 2004)

mann. you guys have an interseting thread going on over here. it's hilarious!
"your very accomplished, and you have seen much...im still young so i have the money, now i need to live life and see all that i can...ive been traveling the world i have so much to see." sounds like the first stanza of a poem.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (rxbg)*

where was the bullet aimed at this thread ?
so we went from cranky R8 owners to hearing life stories. and FWIW The car in question did sell for $185k. I called on 4 others in the LA area yesterday that were NEW and all around $199k. Found one in Washington state for $180k and in TN for $179k 
i just really dont know why the "elders" if you want to call them that, went off in multiple threads. it just doesn't show good personal respect towards others at all.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (ProjectA3) "used' R8 prices*

I am thrilled that these vehicles are going for such prices. It helps to prop up the value of those of us Audi loyalists, like Andre and myself, who paid list prices. 
Somewhere the notion gained acceptance that truly wealthy people just throw their money around. That has not been my experience. I have found them to be quite careful as to how their money is spent and, to generally, avoid ostentation, such as Ralph Lauren, an accepted modern taste maker. My friend, and former maintainer of my cars, Mark Reinwald, now has the job of overseeing all of Lauren's famous collection. He reports that when Lauren goes for a drive in the Hamptons, he prefers one of his less showy vehicles, such as an E Jag or an older Porsche.
In the 1930's, in the Depression when Gypsy Rose Lee was starting to make some real money, she was on a tour with the real Fannie Brice, (Funny Girl=Barbra Streisand). Gypsy was giving $100 tips at the Hotels at which they stayed; whereupon Fannie advised her: "Gypsy, stop tipping like a whore."
These items are intended to be of historical value only, not preaching. I am truly pleased for the prosperity of the youth today. Does it ever occur to you however, that the present generation enjoys the wealth it has because as a famous man once said: "It is because we stand upon the head of Giants". 
It will be interesting to see how these new world billionaires unwind the failing Hedge funds, CDO's and other pyramid derivatives. Have they created the "perfect storm" of recessions in process? Will the McMansions see a day of reckoning?
Already Auto dealers have cars coming out of their rear ends, even Ferraris. What will happen remains to be seen.
Good Luck!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IslandRidin~* »_**insert youthful wisdom**

Amen. I agree on all points, and it's not a slight to those who do things their way, it's just to say: appreciate that many roads lead to the same destination.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Airkat)*

all i asked was why they are so expensive at dealers now... i couldnt understand the 60k markup...
i didnt ask for ay of this...
Ghost... im with you...
R8 ordered im with you...
you have worked for every penny... u earned it...
when i get my r8 later in life after i inherit my fortune ill prob not be worthy of one but ill get one anyways...


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

I would like to see Audi:
1. Produce enough of the cars truly in demand, (e.g., R8). Increasd production would bring costs down, as would a limited option version, so that more enthusiasts could afford a purchase, especially with a long term finance plan.
2. Decide for once and for all on a common grille for all models, so that instant recognition is possible as is the case with Rolls, Bentley, BMW, Mercedes, Aston Martin, Bugatti etc. Such a fuss was made in the $9 million Godfather parody at the Super Bowl to construct a combination of Corniche headlights, Bentley Grille and Mercedes Star !!
What is the distinguishing, memorable grille of the new "luxury" Audi?
3. Get rid of the present marketing and advertising team and have focus groups of dealers and Audi customers to get their input. 
I would like to see any enthusiast, who has regular income or assets, to be able to buy some version of this sensational, rewarding vehicle, from a low end version to a highly personalized custom version.
I want all of our Forum members to have the opportunity to enjoy and advertise the remarkable R8 experience. I believe this would serve Audi well in the long run.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (R8ordered)*

arent they going to make a r4?


----------



## y2k8v8s5 (Jan 16, 2008)

R8 Ordered-i enjoy you posts. I am younger and successful. I had a 355 Ferrari at 22 that I paid for and other nice things, all on my own. Anyway, I have worked for Porsche-Audi for 8 years. I launched the R8 in in Az a year ago and got to drive 15 prototype cars at the race track with the AM V8, 911, SL550. Audi disigned the R8 to bring visablility to the name. They wanted an R8 to pull up next to the Bentley Gts, F430's and the such at the county clubs. With the grill on the R8 the same as the Q,S4/S5's, A's and TT's, you know its an Audi a long way off. Believe it or not, it was all an advertising ploy. It is a "Halo" car. It brings people in the door. Most probably cant afford one but they can afford a fwd A4. That gets them in the door, a memeber of one of the gratest families there is. And maybe one day when they get through MD school or law school or NET.com $$, they moght buy an R8 for the funa pleasure of owning one.Not flashy like BMW or MB. Much more subdued. Just a great car. Thats why were all in here right?


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (GR8 Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8 Ghost* »_








Yup we suck. But we suck while driving the Audi R8. 

do you suck on a pacifier too? grow up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (y2k8v8s5)*

Re: Audi Grille
Do you really think that the present Audi grille has achieved the recognition and status of which you speak?
Bentleys, Rollers, Alfas, Maseratis and Feraris are all recognizable by their grilles worldwide from a distance on vehicles which collectively don't sell as many cars as Audi does.
That has been one of my beefs. Had the simple four rings been the emphasis all along there would be no doubt. But Audi has continually changed its front face so often that it has diluted its image.
You know I love Audi and its products and the R8 is a superstar. If anything is a problem, it takes me about 30 minutes to get out of a gas station when I fill up. Too much attention, but from whom, the gas station attendant?


----------



## rasclotturbo (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (Gberg888GLI)*

don't buy the white one in philly cause i did a number 2 on the hood


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are they so expensive? (rasclotturbo)*

Good advice!
Did you have fun?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

R8ordered......loved reading you posts. I think I would learn more from you during a night at the bar than I learned in four years of college.


----------



## MMMMM3 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (IslandRidin~) Envy you, I think not. (R8ordered)*

"Your suicide rate and cases of depression are reported to be at record highs."
Suicide rates are meant to go down when a country is at war. They certainly did during WWII.


----------

